# Emission lights and idleing problem



## kaose121 (Apr 24, 2011)

*1995 nissan maxima se Emission lights and idleing problem help!!*

OK GUYS HELP ME OUT HERE PLEASE.....I HAVE A 1995 MAXIMA SE 125,000 ON THE DASH,BUT IM HAVING SOME PROBLEMS BEFORE I START THE ALL MY DASH LIGHTS COME ON ACCEPT FOR MY (CHECK ENGINE LIGHT)..THE NEXT PROBLEM IS DAT WHEN I DO START THE CAR WHEN ITS COLD IT IDLES SO LOW THAT IT CUTS BACK OFF SOME TIMES I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO I THINK BOTH OF THESE PROBLEMS HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH EACH OTHER ANY SUGGESTIONS??? PLEASE


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

All the dash lights are supposed to come on before you start. This is a "bulb check." If they are all coming on when the engine is running, have your charging system checked out. As far as the low idle and stalling, the base idle should be adjusted per the factory service manual procedure. The IACV-AAC valve controls and maintains idle, but the base idle must be properly adjusted in order for it to work correctly.


----------



## kaose121 (Apr 24, 2011)

I KNOW THAT ALL THE LIGHTS ARE SUPPOSE TO COME ON DURING THE BULB CHECK AND THEY DO ALL ACCEPT THE (CHECK ENGINE LIGHT) ISNT COMING ON AT ALL AS IF ITS DISCONNECTED OR SOMETHING


----------



## kaose121 (Apr 24, 2011)

I BOUGHT THE CAR JUST A MONTH AGO


----------

